# Commercial HO race circuit scenery



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

It seems the 1:32 world of slot car racing has it all when it comes to race circuit scenery. The HO enthusiast is left pretty much with the option to scratch build, adapt model rail road products, or buy vintage Model Motoring products off of E-bay. I am just curious if, other than myself, if there is a market out there for new commercially produced HO scale race circuit scenery. Which HO scale race circuit scenery would you like to see commercially produced? Here is my wish list:

Grandstand (including skyboxes) 


_Pit Garage (Pit row props and accessories)_ 


Media Tower (TV and media figures) 


Pedestrian bridge (Goodyear or Dunlop) 


Race track officials figurines 


Pit row figures 


Turn borders 


Vendor booths 


Flag stand 


Scoring/event tower


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

My list of what I would like to see (edited from what you posted).

Pit row props and accessories.

TV and media figures.

Race track officials figurines. 

Pit row figures. 

Scoring/event tower (Digital that would work in sync with cpu scoring system).

And of course spectors standing and sitting.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You can also use Legos to make pretty convincing F1-style pit garages.


















'doba


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*racetrack buildings*

I like the Lego's!!! I built these out of some scraps. The Media building with inspection center is made out of MDF. I sprayed it with some of the tectured paint, from a spray can, to give it a concrete look. The emergency building is made from an aluminum gate post. The top cap makes a good looking roof. The position tower is also an aluminum gate post. I put the triangle on top for sponsors. It is hooked up to a motor an acutally revolves. The Winner's Block is painted MDF block of wood. All the logo stickers were made on the computer. Just use your imagination!!! RLM


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I enjoy the aspect of creating all scenery from scratch for HO tracks. Its wya more gratifying doing it yourself and showing people your creations. Usually you enjoy racing on the track more if you've done it all yourself from scratch. Just my opinion but Im an artsy fartsy person so I enjoy the crafts side of it.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

BewstdGT said:


> Personally I enjoy the aspect of creating all scenery from scratch for HO tracks. Its wya more gratifying doing it yourself and showing people your creations. Usually you enjoy racing on the track more if you've done it all yourself from scratch. Just my opinion but Im an artsy fartsy person so I enjoy the crafts side of it.


I am the same way when it comes to scenery but I have to admit those lego buildings look mighty impressive.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

There was a guy a couple of years ago doing 1/64 scale race stuff that was pretty basic but looked good. It was called "McKell Realistic Racing" but I think its gone now.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Tycoarm said:


> My list of what I would like to see (edited from what you posted).
> 
> Pit row props and accessories.
> 
> ...


You should talk to Mike Block with his SlotTrack timing software. He's a really clever guy. I'll bet he could help program something like that and make it a USB plug-in.

http://www.slottrak.com/


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Hilltop - What are you using for the white walls going around the curves I see in the pics? They look great.

All those pics look great from both of you.

I have to add that I would love to see decent looking pedestrian bridges and modern grandstands.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Track walls*

That is 1/8 styrene plastic. I picked it up from a plastics distributor. Mine was leftover scraps. It also comes in 1/16. I know it doesn't look as nice as the curbing or the rummble edging, but when you go to wipe down the track, it sure is nice. It makes great retainer walls for racing. When your car rubs or hits the wall, you can see the marks!!! Check with plastics dealers in your area. You should be able to buy a whole 4' x 8' sheet for 30 or 40.00. Usually they will cut it in strips for you. I cut my walls on a table saw. You can score it, and it will break it, you can sand it. How big is your track? Hope this helps, Randy


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> Hilltop - What are you using for the white walls going around the curves I see in the pics? They look great.
> 
> All those pics look great from both of you.


Both tracks do look amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Hilltop your gallery pic's look great.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can;t believe how cool all these layout look


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Hilltop - You can't see me do it but I just hit myself in the head like the old V8 juice commercials.

Did you then route the table top with slots and "insert" the strips where applicable?

That is just a fantastic looking layout.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*walls*

Most all of the walls are nailed to sides of the 3/8 MDF board with very small nails. I predrilled the hole in the 1/8 plastic, so it would be easier to hammer them in. You can use cut off straight pins if the are heavy duty or glue, maybe Liquid Nails. The pit row wall is a routed slot. The pit area is a separate piece of MDF. I built it after I built the track. The track is banked on the front and in the turns. Tyco made some Pit Crew sets that look cool (Kelloggs). Winner's Circle Diecast also made some Pit Crew scenes that has figures ( Dupont). Again, just use your imagination!!! Thanks for the compliments!!!Randy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking track and scenery! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What's most needed, I think, is prepainted seated spectators. Most guys don't seem to want to take the time to paint up the many figures necessary for a convincing crowd. As a consequence, even on beautiful tracks, the cars roar past grandstands with maybe six race fans cheering from the benches. 

Maybe as few as three or four male poses and two or three female poses, but each produced in three different clothes-color combinations, would work fine. The figures can be painted (or printed or however they do it these days) in a very basic way - in a huge crowd of them, nobody will miss the small details. It seems that if the pit crews that are on the market for diecasts can be pre-painted so nicely for a six or seven man set, a really basic job on figures meant to sell in packages of 25 and 100 could be done for a reasonable price per figure.
-- D


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey guys,

If you have only put a few fans in the stands and you are going to take pictures, just put some NASCAR Truck Series vehicles on the track, it will look just like the real thing!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC

PS. I LOVE THE TRUCK SERIES, I JUST THOUGHT A JOKE ABOUT THE ATTENDANCE WAS TOO HARD TO PASS UP!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rawafx said:


> . . . PS. I LOVE THE TRUCK SERIES, I JUST THOUGHT A JOKE ABOUT THE ATTENDANCE WAS TOO HARD TO PASS UP!


YES -- There is an IRL joke in there somewhere too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> even on beautiful tracks, the cars roar past grandstands with maybe six race fans cheering from the benches


Or you forget the race cars altogether, add a cactus or two, some sand, a lone chirping cricket ... and you've got the Champ Car World Series finale.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

LMAO! :lol: 

Thanks! Now I can feel safe buying grandstands, leaving them empty and saving money in the process.

I'll just tell people it's a champ car series race.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Most all of the walls are nailed to sides of the 3/8 MDF board with very small nails. I predrilled the hole in the 1/8 plastic, so it would be easier to hammer them in. You can use cut off straight pins if the are heavy duty or glue, maybe Liquid Nails. The pit row wall is a routed slot. The pit area is a separate piece of MDF. I built it after I built the track. The track is banked on the front and in the turns. Tyco made some Pit Crew sets that look cool (Kelloggs). Winner's Circle Diecast also made some Pit Crew scenes that has figures ( Dupont). Again, just use your imagination!!! Thanks for the compliments!!!Randy


Randy,

Woah....Sweet layout! Love all the detail and neat stuff you have...I may be using some of your ideas on my layout in the near future. :woohoo: 

Thanks for posting, Bob...zilla


----------

